
The ggplot flipbook – building charts slowly - jgamman
https://evamaerey.github.io/ggplot_flipbook/ggplot_flipbook_xaringan.html
======
sk5t
Wonderful demonstration. I can't help but wonder--as someone who has flirted
with R but certainly not committed--how much time and practice it takes to
acquire decent fluency with these half-magical incantations to become
productive.

~~~
black-tea
This is ggplot. It's not a good example of what it's like to use R in general.
I sorely wish there was a well-maintained ggplot for Python because the
library is excellent but the language is terrible.

~~~
ppod
The tidyverse and data.table universes are two very comprehensive sets of
packages that kind of offer a replacement to the base R syntax, and they are
pretty nice languages.

------
ppod
Really great examples. Anyone got any updates on what the best python
equivalent is? Bokeh? Plotly?

~~~
kot-behemoth
R's ggplot2 follows The Grammar of Graphics. The closest and best
implementation of it in Python is Altair ([https://altair-
viz.github.io](https://altair-viz.github.io)). It's a fairly young library,
but is very simple to use, and can do really powerful things (see the last
chart here [https://altair-viz.github.io/case_studies/exploring-
weather....](https://altair-viz.github.io/case_studies/exploring-
weather.html))

------
black-tea
This is a great demonstration and shows the bit that finally clicked with me.
When you learn to wield these tools you'll be considered a wizard by many when
you're able to make beautiful plots in seconds.

------
stronglikedan
Is there a flipbook format that doesn't break content zooming?

------
philipodonnell
Very nice. I would love some kind of plugin for Rstudio that let you "play"
through an arbitrary ggplot like this to help understand how charts are built.

~~~
mushufasa
The people of RStudio often produce lessons for DataCamp, which has
interactive browser-based lessons on how to use ggplot like
[https://www.datacamp.com/courses/data-visualization-with-
ggp...](https://www.datacamp.com/courses/data-visualization-with-ggplot2-1)
(first chapter free). Is that helpful?

~~~
philipodonnell
I was thinking more like an automatic way to step through each subsequent
"+"'d function rather than having to comment/uncomment repeatedly to isolate
what each layer does.

------
cdaringe
ggplot2's ultra terse, beautiful charts really beat out the competition. I do
wish the api's were _less compact_ and more naturally explorable right out of
the ide. R as a whole suffers these traits imho. I hope ggplot is ported to
the RoW, ideally a typed language or runtime

------
WiertOmta
This is exactly what I was looking for all weekend, great! Thanks!

------
fxfan
tangential but what software were slides created in?

~~~
karanke
Xaringan:
[https://github.com/yihui/xaringan](https://github.com/yihui/xaringan).

It's mentioned on slide 6.

------
chaosbutters
super cool, well done!

love to see this for other language and plotting

